# Eve's side of the story



## Kacey (Oct 3, 2006)

Eve's side of the story 

After three weeks in the Garden of Eden, God came to visit Eve. "So how is 
everything going?" inquired God.  
"It is all so beautiful, God," she replied. "The sunrises and sunsets are 
breathtaking, the smells, the sights, everything is wonderful, but I have  
just one problem. It is these breasts you have given me. 
The middle one pushes the other two out and I am constantly knocking them 
with my arms, catching them on branches and snagging them on bushes. They  
are a real pain," reported Eve.   And Eve went on to tell God that since 
many other parts of her body came in pairs, such as her limbs, eyes, ears,  
etc..........she felt that having only two breasts might leave her body more 
symmetrically balanced," as she put it.  
"That is a fair point," replied God, "But it was my first shot at this, you 
know. I gave the animals six breasts, so I figured that you needed only half  
of those, but I see that you are right. I will fix it up right away". 
And God reached down, removed the middle breast and tossed it into the 
bushes. 
Three weeks passed and God once again visited Eve in the Garden of Eden. 
"Well, Eve, how is my favorite creation?"  
"Just fantastic," she replied, "But for one oversight on your part. You see, 
all the animals are paired off. The ewe has a ram and the cow has her bull.  
All the animals have a mate except me. I feel so alone." 
God thought for a moment and said, "You know, Eve, you are right. How could 
I have overlooked this? You do need a mate and I will immediately create a  
man from a part of you.. Now let's see............where did I put that useless boob?" 
Now doesn't THAT make more sense than that crap about the rib?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 3, 2006)

Finally it all makes sense! :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Finally it all makes sense! :lfao:


Yeah that's... uhh, a *rib-tickler* alright. 
Guess we men need to be able to take a *RIBBING* once in a while.
I guess there's no need to take *SIDES*

 
But I still think *this* makes women THREE times more attractive... don't you fellas? 


Fellas? (....................................water drips.................) Fellas? ....... Fella......fell........fel.......... fe........


----------



## matt.m (Oct 3, 2006)

I have heard this a few times.  However it is lol funny each time.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 3, 2006)

She has that "extra something!"


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL!!!  Nice...

Well, Ladies, it looks like guys can no longer be blamed for their inability to control the "downward glance".  It's not that we're being naughty, we just know, deep down, that we belong there for some reason.  We have to get home to the Mothership and all that.  It's really a very innocent and natural thing.  

Nice pic.    Good to see the dude got home!!!

(adjusts halo)


----------

